# Caring for poodle coat, and Oster A5 Golden attachments?



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Is there a good thread already that has a rundown on caring for poodle coats? We are adopting our on-again off-again foster, Amaze Bobb the 2 legged, ~10 yr old toy poodle. Poodle coat is new territory for me and though we don't get him for another 1-3 months I want to be prepared and know, at least in theory, what I'm doing! Will I need shears as well, or will clippers cover everything well enough for my needs?

I needed new clippers since mine are very old and wouldn't hold a charge anymore, and the wonderful sweet groomer at the shelter gave me an Oster A5 Golden, I think single speed like this. There are no attachments. It will be used for keeping Bobb trimmed (3/8"-1/2") as well as trimming interdigital (between pads) fur on my huskies and shaving around their bums in winter for sanitary reasons when they are super fluffy. The Oster attachments seem to say things like "F7" and "4" which is new lingo for me. Links for education are also appreciated for understanding clipper attachments, if better/easier than typing it all out here.

TIA!


----------



## mad (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm always lurking but dont post much but I love Amaze-Bobb and was so happy to see you've decided to adopt him!

OK, for attatchments I'd go with stainless steel ones, they are more expensive than plastic ones but the plastic ones can pop off or snap easily if they hit a matt you miss when brushing out. Here's a little link to help with how long each number is
http://www.progroom.com/catalog/Clippers_Combs_Blades.html

This site has a few pictures and then says what number the cut is. You don't have to like any of the styles here but it gives you an idea of how measured lengths actually look
http://iiibeachbum.wix.com/fursace#!breed-cuts/vstc3=poodles

Also check out the poodle forum for more poodley advice
http://www.poodleforum.com/

I'd also get some scissors, personally I have fairly cheap, curved ones, I find the curved ones easier to use, it ends up looking less like a hack job because they create a nice curve by themselves (for bottom of ears, bottom of legs, topknot etc)

A slicker and a metal comb for brushing, depending how long you'll keep his coat you might have to look into line brushing. 

Personally I go for a really simple kennel or retriever clip, a 3 (or 5 in muddy seasons!) all over the body and legs the same and use a 1 for ears and topknot as I don't like them super poodle long and I worry if I tried to scissor them into shape it would look rubbish! Then a 10 blade (no attachment) for feet, face and sanitary if you want shaved feet and face.

I prefer a normal or F (finishing) blade than a skip tooth blade because they are easier for an amateur. hmm what else...getting a cooling spray for the blade in case it heats up and a lose ceramic tile or stone or something similar that's cool to place the blade on to cool down quicker.

I cant think properly at the moment but I hope that helps a bit. So looking forward to more updates on Bobb


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent advice from mad! And also, I've been meaning to say CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so excited for you! Poodles sure do have a way of worming their ways into your heart, don't they? Delighted that you're going to bring Bobb home (and that we'll get lots of updates). 

The only thing I have to add is that a clean dog is waaaay easier to clip than a dirty one. Is he touchy about grooming at all, given his history? If he is, it helps to work in short sessions with two people - one grooming, the other being the designated treat dispenser. I personally like having shears around, but I've never gotten the hang of the curved ones, so I mostly use my straight pair. They're really nice for, say, trimming hair back from around the eyes, or dealing with those little flyaway tufts that the clippers always somehow miss.

I recently swapped from combs (snapped on over a 10 blade) to actual 3 3/4 and 5 blades. Blades work soooo much better, it's not even funny. They're pricey, though, so if you wanted to experiment with doing the grooming yourself for a while, combs are a good introduction. I like to keep Sam in a modified kennel clip. This time of year, I shave his body down with a #5 finishing blade (leaves the hair 1/4" long), keep his lower legs at about 1/2" with the #3 3/4 finishing blade, shave his feet, ears, face, and the base of his tail/sanitary with a #10 (1/16"), and trim his tail and topknot with shears. I like his tail poofy, because it's kind of stumpy and he has a really noticeable dock scar, so I feel bad for him. Silly, I know, haha.

Also, not about clipping, but if you keep him any fluffier than 1/2" or so, conditioner is your friend. Samwise has a super soft coat for a poodle and tangles way too easily - Bobb might be in better shape there - but conditioner is a lifesaver for us. You can also use detangling spray (either the stuff for dogs, or the Johnson and Johnson type that's meant for children) while you're combing to make things easier.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry for late response, thank you both so much! Wonderful tips. About 3 weeks until we get him.
Edit: He is sensitive around his mouth and his face a bit, but we'll work on that. Fine with handling on the rest of him, not sure how he reacts to the noise of clippers.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Got some stuff today! I bought a pin brush then ordered:
5F blade and a 10 blade
Oil for clippers (still need cleaning solution stuff)
Conditioning/anti-static spray
Curved, ball point shears

When clipping, do I go with the fur or against it? Every which way? Tips for getting armpits, groin, and other awkward areas, should I use scissors there? Use 10 blade for his weewee or scissors? I'm in the middle of watching videos on youtube but I figure asking will help too.


----------

